# showDocument() für eine Rollover-Button-Klasse



## Spacerat (27. Feb 2005)

Dazu nochmal 'ne Fage von mir:

Ich verwende dieses "showDocument()" für eine Rollover-Button-Klasse. Ich habe nur das Problem, das es manchmal funzt, und manchmal nicht (d.H. diverse Rechner- bzw. Browser-Konfigurationen). Das Ziel wird in der Statuszeile richtig angezeigt, die Zieldatei ist vorhanden (sonst würde sie gar nicht statt manchmal angezeigt). Ich erhalte weder eine Access denied noch irgend eine andere Exception und nehme deswegen an, das das 'ne Browser-Einstellung ist, nur welche? Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Sky (1. Mrz 2005)

Also, das "Access denied" kann die Ursache darin haben, dass Du versuchst mit deinem Applet auf einen "fremden" Server zuzugreifen, also einem anderem Server, als den, von dem Du das Applet runterläds. Kann das sein??


----------



## Spacerat (1. Mrz 2005)

1. Wie gesagt ich erhalte keine Exceptions noch irgend eine Fehlermeldung.
2. für showDocument() entfällt die Server-Beschränkung, da man in den Aufbau der Seite ohnehin nicht eingreifen kann. Sie (sollte) ohne Umschweife sofort angezeigt werden.

Ach so...
3. Alle anderen Browser (ausser IE) funktionieren.

@Edit:
...und äh...
4. Am IE lags nicht! War so'n dussliger Popup-Blocker dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen will.

zumindest ist das Problem gelöst.


----------

